# am going nuts



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I need to find something for my dogs and I to do. Are there any good agility places that rent out their room IN CHICAGO? I've called around but most said 'no' and that it was a 'liability issue'. 

In short, we are bored, hot (OMG this humidity; and I'll be complaining in the winter about the snow) and going nuts :-( HELP!

Anything else we can do, preferably indoors?


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

You could try to teach hide and seek games like a drug dog! Or you could just leave Chicago... :smirk:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> Or you could just leave Chicago... :smirk:


lol...but I just got here!!!  I wish I could go back 'home' but Chicago is home for the next at least 3 years. Will give this hide and seek thing a go. I cannot believe how much my dogs sleep. I'm afraid they will get atrophied this way...sheesh!


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

There's got to be a good dog park in that city somewhere! I currently live in Atlanta and it's humid like you wouldn't believe! You have to learn how to love the humidity and getting nasty dirty with your dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a club or a place to train OB and Agility.
do reinforcement training indoors. you can
do "find it" indoors. do your dogs door dash?
you could teach them not to door dash and
not to door dash when there's distractions.
you could teach them to enter and exit the car
on command only. you could teach them not to stick there
heads out of the car window. you could teach them to back up.
you could teach them hand signals.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I need to find something for my dogs and I to do. Are there any good agility places that rent out their room IN CHICAGO? I've called around but most said 'no' and that it was a 'liability issue'.
> 
> In short, we are bored, hot (OMG this humidity; and I'll be complaining in the winter about the snow) and going nuts :-( HELP!
> 
> Anything else we can do, preferably indoors?


I just got this email from For Your K9. They have a lot of good programs, classes AND a pool that you can rent! Maybe you can check them out!  Good Luck!
*Doggie *​ *Skills & Thrills *​ Each one hour session will focus on teaching your dog new skills or enhance existing skills. Each session will also include playtime, this is the thrills part. You will be able to observe what is appropriate dog play, while at the same time your dog gets proper socialization with other dogs. Depending on the participants playtime may be structured as game time. Game time is play between the human and dog team instead of dog to dog. 
 *Daytime Sessions*​ Join us on the 1st & 3rd Thursdays and​ 2nd & 4th Tuesdays of the month. ​ *Evening Sessions*​ Join us every Tuesday and Thursday evening ​ from June 19th - August 30th. ​ These evening sessions will be held at ​ 8:00pm 2 times per week during the summer months. ​  *Pre-registration is required. *​ *Evaluation is required for all new students.*​ * Contact Noel at [email protected] for more information or to register your dog.*​


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with doggiedad, there have to be tons of classes/clubs/places to train in your area. That way it's fun for you and your dog and both of you can make tons of great new friends!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> find a club or a place to train OB and Agility.


I think that's the point of this thread - she's asking for help finding a place.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I need to find something for my dogs and I to do. Are there any good agility places that rent out their room IN CHICAGO? I've called around but most said 'no' and that it was a 'liability issue'.
> 
> In short, we are bored, hot (OMG this humidity; and I'll be complaining in the winter about the snow) and going nuts :-( HELP!
> 
> Anything else we can do, preferably indoors?


You can look at Wiggles n Wags in Lombard, Agility Junkies in Barrington and Windy City Agility Club, Inc(which trains at For Your K9 in Melrose Park)--the last one is probably the closest to you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lake Michigan is right there.. go explore..there has to be someplace you can let them swim..


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> There's got to be a good dog park in that city somewhere! I currently live in Atlanta and it's humid like you wouldn't believe! You have to learn how to love the humidity and getting nasty dirty with your dogs.


lol just wait till it starts getting closer to 95 and 80% humidity


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

Twyla said:


> lol just wait till it starts getting closer to 95 and 80% humidity


Yeah... I'll be comfy in Colorado by then!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Lake Michigan is right there.. go explore..there has to be someplace you can let them swim..


There is a dog beach, but everytime I've been there either there has been a crazy dog with a owner that doesn't care, a dog fight, or a flyer up stating a dog was killed recently. That is just my experience


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I think that's the point of this thread - she's asking for help finding a place.


I mis-understood. Thought she was just looking to rent space for she and her dog alone (that's why the liability issues came up? ).

But if she's looking for classes/clubs that's easy.

Welcome to Chicago Agility

Windy City Agility Club

Contact Sports Agility USDAA Dog Agility Club Trials Dog Training Classes Chicago Illinois

Dog Agility Training Chicago IL - The Fine Canine

Agility Junkies, Inc. - Premier Dog Agility Training in Illinois

LTDTC Home

Dog agility Chicago


----------

